# Joining clubs



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anybody else find it extremely difficult to go out and join a club? Here at my school, we have something called Clubsfest, where all the clubs' representatives come out and try to recruit new members. Last year, I couldn't find anybody to go with so I ended up not going. The year before that, I went with a friend, but it was so scary for me because I felt like all the people were looking at me and judging me. 

These are the clubs I desperately want to join:
- Life is Beautiful (working with kids)
- McMaster Best Buddies (working with kids)
- Red Cross Youth Council 
- McMaster Wish Foundation (working with kids)
- Smiling Over Sickness(working with kids)
- UNICEF Mac
- [email protected]
Well not all of them, but at least one. 

I probably have to beg a friend to come with me, or I don't know anyone so I am so scared to join any of those clubs or even approach a club representative to join them.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

ianthe said:


> There was one I really wanted to join, and after two of my emails went unanswered, I tried the phone (yeah, I wanted to join it that badly). The person answered, and I hung up on them.


 :lol Sounds like something I would do.

I'm all for joining some clubs and getting involved but not this semester. This is my first time back to college in a few years and I want to slowly ease back into college life. 

I don't think I'm ready to join all these clubs and get involved.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I tried to join two clubs my first semester (about to start my third year) but I chickened out after only the first meetings of both. I did manage to sign up as a volunteer in the Women's Center, though. If anything, it at least gives me something to do and I get practice in dealing with people.

Maybe I'll try again.  The Big Buddies program sounds interesting.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My college has a sort of "club fair" in september, which makes it easier to find clubs to join. 
I'm too nervous to try and even email club leaders. Check if your college ahs anyhting like that.

Already got a list of ones I want to join, including the Kendo Club, Anime Society, so on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm going to a first meeting for 2 clubs, one today and one tomorrow. I'm pretty nervous about it. I just figure I'll walk in and everyone is gonna be joking and laughing cause they know each other from last year...that'd suck.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I'm hopeless. The whole club joining events was today and I chickened out. I really wanted to go but I had nobody to go with. And this is my 3rd year, I really need extracurricular stuff on my resume!


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

you can't join the club after the the big hoopla?

that's pretty cool that you have so many to choose from. my school only has a handful and the only one remotely interesting is the communism club. i don't think i would join though because it's probably just one sad guy in a room reading marx. :lol


----------



## Heather200408 (Aug 17, 2004)

we have a lot of clubs here, but none interest me much. I have interests they just dont' have to do with saving the environment, women's rights, or republican/democrat politics. Since I'm in a college with a lot of outdoor-sy type people we have a lot of wildlife clubs too that don't interest me either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm probably going to check out another club this upcoming week, however it will be their 3rd meeting so I hope its not too weird. Its a pretty big club though so there should be some opportunities to do stuff.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Seems like you know what you want to do. I think you could do it yourself. Really. I believe in you. You don't need someone to accompany you. As long as you could just sit and listen. You probably don't need to be talking. I admire you that you want to be working with kids though. I worked in an afterschool program as well as a Boys and Girls Club. It was pretty cool and I liked it alot. Hope you learn, have fun, and do a lot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Ah...I still have to gone to that stupid club! I wanna go, but now its gonna be like their 4th or 5th meeting coming up, it keeps getting harder and harder. I have no idea what this particular club is like...it is a large club so I hope I can just go into a big group and nobody notice me but maybe not many people go to the meetings and they will all see the weirdo who didn't join on time!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Just do it. I want you to do it. I encourage you. You seem like you know what you want. You'll feel much better. I promise. You'll never know unless it happens. Do it. Do it. You could do it.


----------

